# New to the site



## bigbenj (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard this is the place to be. I hope to rape, I mean learn a lot.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bigbenj* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## littlekev (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome bigbenj judging by your post id say you belong in the teen bodybuilding section


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 19, 2012)

.. Welcome?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 19, 2012)

littlekev said:


> welcome bigbenj judging by your post id say you belong in the teen bodybuilding section



lol


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 19, 2012)

MoFo did that just to get the "Welcome!" message from prince


----------



## Kimi (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,how are you?


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 19, 2012)

What's up,dude?


----------



## Brjw2008 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yo!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol


----------



## twotuff (Feb 20, 2012)

fuck off


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 20, 2012)

epic trolling is epic hahaha


to the people who said hi, fuck off!!!!!

jk. love you guys.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^^^  hahahaha


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 27, 2012)

hahahahaha funny shit, a few people really think your "new". lol at the welcom message from prince .


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

